# wmi acpi not supported message



## wickedraptor660 (Dec 31, 2008)

I wanted to restore my laptop to its factory settings. I followed the instructions, press alt+F10 at start up and it took me to the acer recovery menu. I clicked on it and it gave me a message saying WMI ACPI is not supported. Now, even after I turned the computer off and back on again, when it starts up, it still brings up the same message, I cant get anywhere, it just automatically goes to that message. does anyone know what to do so I can get my computer working again? Thanks


----------



## stevengomes (Mar 19, 2009)

hi did anyone find solution for this problem


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Can you give us your Acer laptop model? For post #1. I assume by what you said you cannot enter the BIOS settings.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

At boot up, press F2 key (not so sure on this) to be able to enter the BIOS. Load DEFAULT settings, SAVE and REBOOT.


----------



## stevengomes (Mar 19, 2009)

Model Nos of Acer Laptop is Aspire 8920, I did entered the setup by pressing F2 and loaded ther default settings by pressing F9 and restarted but have the same problem, when starting Windows Vista,,, WMI ACPI is not supported ...Helppppppp

Thnaks


----------



## stevengomes (Mar 19, 2009)

Model Nos of Acer Laptop is Aspire 8920, I did entered the setup by pressing F2 and loaded ther default settings by pressing F9 and restarted but have the same problem, when starting Windows Vista,,, WMI ACPI is not supported ...Helppppppp

Thnaks


----------

